# Who's going tonight?



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

I've got the itch and a fully charged deep cycle battery. Now I just have to get my a$$ off the couch.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Do it!!!!!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Good luck,its stormin here(N okaloosa) And I figure the water is tea or coffee by now. Let us know how it goes,and what the water looks like.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

I'll be out there. Leaving now


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Please post water condition please...mainly what color is it.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I was thinking about it but the last ck showed the wind WSW at 11 at Katrina. You taking #2


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

I will if I can talk him into it but he's been more like a woman lately and likes to stay around the house. Middle bay is 5 outta the W right now and the cut is at 6. Considering trying the west end and maybe the gold course/sand island.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

It's dropping then. Sand Is should be ok with that west. Down to the might not be to go with that west wind


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm hoping it slacks as predicted. I need to find some decent water to test these friggin lights!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I would say your best place for clear water would be Sand Is


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

#2 is going to bed soI guess I'm gonna sit at the house. Don't feel like poling aorund solo tonight.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I just got back. Limited in 2 hrs. All the fish were in 6" or less so could see just fine. I'll post pic tomorrow.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm going to check it out tonight. Might be shit might not won't know till I check it myself.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

ICW was clear, only seen a couple small ones. Had someone call the law about my lights shinning in their window and I was moving fast last night. I asked the cop if I was doing something illegal and he said no it was annoying. What you want me to do go home, I said. No go faster he says.
I always try to be courteous but if it is not illegal what can he do, try to get me for something else that is?

I also understand that he is just trying to do his job and i'm not trying to take it out on him.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

You could go to underwaters


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

I've been using underwater lights for the past 20 years. This is the first year I went above and I like it. So I don't think I'll be changing back. I'll just try to avoid the houses that call the law I guess and keep trying to be nice to the ones that don't.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

can someone p.m. me and let me know where sand island is, and maybe a few other decent paces to gig. my fiancee and i would like to do some floundering, and i would really like the chance to get her up on some founder.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

alan1687 said:


> can someone p.m. me and let me know where sand island is, and maybe a few other decent paces to gig. my fiancee and i would like to do some floundering, and i would really like the chance to get her up on some founder.


It's called paying your dues. You just have to spend time on the water.


After spending years of hit and miss, why would someone just freely give this info away?

I'm not trying to be a smart ass....this is just reality.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

shmm, well some people don't mind sharing public info. i guess i should also mention I'm fishing from a kayak. i am not asking for all their spots especially not specifics. i just want to know where to get started.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

you know a rough location. like exit bayou grande and go west. that doesn't tell me a lot, but gives me a general area to look around. then, i find my own spots based on that.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Google Earth is you friend if you don't know the area. If you do then look for places that look "Fishy" and that you can get out and wade. 
Like X said people are not going to give you their spots( it's been a bad yr so far) 

BTW X really is a nice guy he's just going through some withdrawal issues due to the weather LOL


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

well, if sand island is where I think it is there's no way in hell I'm getting a kayak out there anyways. not for three or four hour fishing triph at least.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

i I was just hoping for a bit of advice on some locations so I can put my fiance on some fish.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

without having to paddle several miles, that is.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

The Sand Is. that Josh and I were talking about at the begining of this tread is in AL. and is now connected to Dauphin Isand.

Find you a protected bank with clear water and start looking.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

I've been floundering since I was old enough to walk or sit in the wash tub and i'm 40 yrs old now and can't find any fish this year. If I could help you I would and i'm sure if it was a better year more people would offer advice. Google earth is good advice, I still get on there to look for new spots almost every day. You'll probably be doing good just to find clear water right now.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

alan1687 said:


> without having to paddle several miles, that is.


I have drove hundreds if not thousands of miles looking for flounder. Get used to the idea of riding/looking for miles and miles until you find one. BTW I have only been doing this for 3 years now, like said before you have to pay ya dues. If you really want to stab a flounder get a charter,I have been told Night Shift on here is a good bet.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

i want to put in the miles, trust me. i just want to know where to start.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

ive stabbed my dang foot too if that in any way goes towards paying my dues. lolol.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Google earth. look for deep water close to the bank. Thats all ya get. Go hunt.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree on the charter, if you can afford one. You probably can learn as much in one night as you could in several months on your own oh yeah and google earth.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

thanks guys.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Alan, I honestly understand the desire to want more understanding of this awesome sport of flounder gigging. I also understand the frustration of not being able to get info from the guys on this forum. I agree 100 percent; we have worked so hard for our spots. Newbies kinda get stuck all alone with zero info. Dont give up. it takesa lot of time. You see all the pictures of big catches on here and it gets you pumped. BUT, there are many nights when you ddon't score big. As I've mentioned before, I am not necessarily a better gigger than the other guys on this forum. These guys know how to get er done! I just have set it up to where I can make income from it. Its business. Every.charter I take, I show them how to spot a fish how to stab it how to get it in the boat how to clean it and how to cook it. I would be glad to take you on a charter. Unfortunately, I would not be able to tell you all the spots I go..... no offense , its just business. Sure hope this kinda makes sense and doesn't offend. It is an awesome sport. I love it so, and when I don't have a charter (which has only been once this year) I drag the little boat out and go myself. 
Think it over. You can book a trip or.keep reading. I have learned a lot from this forum. Good luck to you.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

alan1687 said:


> i want to put in the miles, trust me. i just want to know where to start.


There is not really an answer out there to your question. I’m not being a smartass so please don’t take it that way. You can find flounder on any shore line, they may be there now or they may be there next week. I use to keep data on all my trips; I have countless nights of not seeing a fish. I’ve also fished the same areas and limited in less than a couple hours. For every night without a limit I have 8 without, I’ve floundered night after night without seeing the first track. As a newbie it’s going to take time, I have buddies that have been several times and yet to stick the first time. I’ve also taken buddies and limit on their first trip.
First figure out what general area you would like to fish, determine what food source flounder target, determine when the food source will be in that general area and go. If water clarity is an issue that night, log it down along with wind direction, tide, moon, and water temperature. Do not go there again when conditions match the data collected. Consider the current rainfall near the general area targeted, consider any rainfall that would affect that same area. Generally rain today won’t hurt the area tonight but, tomorrow night can be screwed. If it rained 2 days ago in middle Alabama, tonight will have some water clarity issues. The closer to the inlets of the rivers and streams are going to be the worst. 
I will not tell you where I go, there are several members that fish the same area as I fish, and we see each other there but don’t disclose it to everyone. My honey hole is an area that you’ll either love or hate, most hate it because it’s hard to fish and hell on your boat. 
I limited out one night 1 hour after dark, there were two guys throwing a cast net within 100 yards, I realized I had 4 over my limit and was afraid to get caught. I offered the over limit to these guys, the next night there were four flounder rigs waiting there just before dark.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Gnwdad said:


> There is not really an answer out there to your question. I’m not being a smartass so please don’t take it that way. You can find flounder on any shore line, they may be there now or they may be there next week. I use to keep data on all my trips; I have countless nights of not seeing a fish. I’ve also fished the same areas and limited in less than a couple hours. For every night without a limit I have 8 without, I’ve floundered night after night without seeing the first track. As a newbie it’s going to take time, I have buddies that have been several times and yet to stick the first time. I’ve also taken buddies and limit on their first trip.
> First figure out what general area you would like to fish, determine what food source flounder target, determine when the food source will be in that general area and go. If water clarity is an issue that night, log it down along with wind direction, tide, moon, and water temperature. Do not go there again when conditions match the data collected. Consider the current rainfall near the general area targeted, consider any rainfall that would affect that same area. Generally rain today won’t hurt the area tonight but, tomorrow night can be screwed. If it rained 2 days ago in middle Alabama, tonight will have some water clarity issues. The closer to the inlets of the rivers and streams are going to be the worst.
> I will not tell you where I go, *there are several members that fish the same area as I fish, and we see each other there but don’t disclose it to everyone.* My honey hole is an area that you’ll either love or hate, most hate it because it’s hard to fish and hell on your boat.
> I limited out one night 1 hour after dark, there were two guys throwing a cast net within 100 yards, I realized I had 4 over my limit and was afraid to get caught. I offered the over limit to these guys, the next night there were four flounder rigs waiting there just before dark.


 
Man I have been at it for a year now, and I definitely know where they are not at, and hardly ever see any other boats, lol guess that should've been my first clue, but I do enjoy the solitude. I do manage a few here and there and by few I mean the most has been 3 haha. Oh well I ain't throwing the towel in just yet. I will find you guys this fall even if I got to haul more gas to make further runs. I do my best not to offend anyone and keep my distance but at this point I am ready to become that dick that gets to close, just kidding of coarse. 
I plan on turning the heat up this fall, just got in touch with an old mentor of mine and I gotta feeling its gonna be on like donkey kong....probally not but you guys reports give me high hopes.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> Man I have been at it for a year now, and I definitely know where they are not at, and hardly ever see any other boats, lol guess that should've been my first clue, but I do enjoy the solitude. I do manage a few here and there and by few I mean the most has been 3 haha. Oh well I ain't throwing the towel in just yet. I will find you guys this fall even if I got to haul more gas to make further runs. I do my best not to offend anyone and keep my distance but at this point I am ready to become that dick that gets to close, just kidding of coarse.
> I plan on turning the heat up this fall, just got in touch with an old mentor of mine and I gotta feeling its gonna be on like donkey kong....probally not but you guys reports give me high hopes.


I fish in the fall until they head for the pass, I personally don’t care for the BS that takes place during that time of year. Throughout the year the guys that flounder regularly stop, speak, and even share some stories. Some of the people that only fish the runs can be total jerks, they cut you off, bump you, bitch about the amount of light, and etc.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have spoken to a few giggers while out,most seem to steer clear. 
Man I wish this rain wold ease up so it can clear up some.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Not trying to be a dick but with the amount of other giggers out this year where there's normally only 1or 2 I'm done giving out info unless I know you. To many new giggers starting out and the pressure on the fish is just going to get worse. Just put in your time and it will happen for you.


----------

